# Something impressive



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

For those who haven't experienced it in their lifetime, this weekend, and especially at the Buffalo Bills game, they're expecting from 3' to upwards of 4' of snow this weekend. This lake effect band should make it very interesting during the game. I've been at the stadium in those kinds of storms, and they are really impressive.. Thank goodness for the 2 gallons of screwdrivers we had on hand.. This band will be coming from Lake Erie, and our North Country at the end of Lake Ontario will be seeing the exact same thing, the winds and snow coming from the West to the East.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

They now have upgraded the prediction to 6'....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been watching the Buffalo forecast from our warm, sunny locale. Many years ago I was driving between Rochester and Pittsburgh on I-90 and ran into one of those lake effect snows. We were able to exit and get over to Route 20 where the snow was about one fourth the rate and make it to I-79.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They already closed the Thruway to trucks. That was before the snow started ha ha ha. I agree, all it takes is 1 truck to jackknife and that is it.
I know the lake effect snow, as I ran deicer to the airport most of the winter years ago.
Never took the thruway, stuck to the backroads running into the airport.

I say if your going to shut the road down shut it down to all?
My truck loaded 80,000 lbs could travel in the snow a whole lot better then a car.
But like I said all it takes is one jackknife and the road is done. And there are a lot of newbies in trucks with automatics.
You can't do much in snow with automatics as you can with a manual trans.
Glad I don't have to drive in the mess anymore. 

You should get some snow too?


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I hear the NFL moved the Buffalo Bills game to Detriot at Ford field to play the Browns this Sunday do to the weather.
Correct me if I am wrong...it is what I heard from my friends son Beasley, he is a huge football fan.😉


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

True, the NFL moved the game to Detroit.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> They already closed the Thruway to trucks. That was before the snow started ha ha ha. I agree, all it takes is 1 truck to jackknife and that is it.
> I know the lake effect snow, as I ran deicer to the airport most of the winter years ago.
> Never took the thruway, stuck on the backroads into the airport.
> 
> ...


We may get a little. Where I am, we get dumped on with a Nor'easter.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

A number of years ago I had to go to Rochester, NY for my job. It was in the fall and as the taxi was taking me from the airport to downtown I noticed a series of poles along both sides of the road about 10' high. The cabbie explained that they were for snowfall so the plows would know where the road was.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

They use those flags in the UP too to mark the fire hydrants.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I read years ago that in Glacier National Park in Montana they used to bring in survey crews to mark where the road was so plow drivers in all sorts of equipment wouldn't drive off the cliffs_. _Now of course they use GPS.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

AmFlyer said:


> True, the NFL moved the game to Detroit.


Maybe Detroit football fans will get to watch a winner at home…. 😆


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> They use those flags in the UP too to mark the fire hydrants.


Same here.. And I always dig out our hydrant every winter, been doing it for over 35 years.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Maybe Detroit football fans will get to watch a winner at home…. 😆


Who would that be?? The Bills have been choking....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess I should have said “compared to what they are used to”….Bills are 6-3….Lions are 3-6)

Does that help? 😉


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> I guess I should have said “compared to what they are used to”….Bills are 6-3….Lions are 3-6)
> 
> Does that help? 😉


Nope, lol.. The Bills could lose at any minute, at any stadium,lol.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

South of Buffalo is getting hammered as I type this.
Don't know where the stadium is in respect to the weather map though.








So glad I live on the Leeward side of Lake Michigan.
I use to live in Hammond, Indiana during my teens and we got a lot of lake effect snow .....I surely do not miss the snow.
I am a semi Bear fan do to where I live and our division is basically in the dumps besides the Vikings.
A rebuilding year for us, Old men QB in Greenbay and the Lions never likes being competative for as long as I can remember when my Uncle watched...poor fans. 
Guess that is why they love there college football teams.

_*Go Bears*_...ah, shucks, maybe next year.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

SF Gal said:


> South of Buffalo is getting hammered as I type this.
> Don't know where the stadium is in respect to the weather map though.
> View attachment 593155
> 
> ...


Nice map!! The Bills stadium is actually in Orchard Park, NY, in the blue area of snow.My little sister and my daughter went to college in Fredonia, NY, right smack dab in the middle of all that blue, very close to Lake Erie.If you look at your map, just to the right of Buffalo, there's a rt sign, I-90, our thruway.. That sign is within a few miles of where I scored all the train stuff several months ago...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As of 7:30 this morning, the official snow amount at the stadium is 66 inches and climbing...good place for it.....


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

As a kid I lived a half mile from the southern end of Lake Michigan. We did not get much snow there, but a few miles south of us would get a lot. But let me tell you about fog!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As of 6 o'clock this morning, 77 inches are on the ground with another foot expected....


----------



## Defender (9 mo ago)

When I was stationed at Kincheloe AFB in the upper peninsula of Michigan, at Sault Ste. Marie. We would get feet of snow too. I remember putting out 1-2" 25ft. tall tree saplings along the roadside in the fall before freeze-up so the snow blowers would know where to go. These snowblowers took a crew of 4. Two in the cab of the vehicle and one in front and one behind with a long pole with a flag on it to guide the blower. Just over kill I guess by the Air force.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Total snow in Buffalo measured 80"...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

flyernut said:


> Nope, lol.. The Bills could lose at any minute, at any stadium,lol.


Well, the Bills are 8-3 now…. 😁


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, the Bills are 8-3 now…. 😁


They were lucky, they played like garbage. Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

flyernut said:


> They were lucky, they played like garbage. Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.


Still….😁


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few pix of another squall just waiting to drift onshore. It stayed right along the lakeshore, and extended probably 50 miles or so from West





















to East..This one had the build-up of being nasty but nothing happened.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Look at all that green grass! 😁


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Look at all that green grass! 😁


Yes sir, getting close to not seeing it soon,lol!!!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

We are way past close! 😁


----------



## Yard King (4 mo ago)

Snow, what’s that?????


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yard King said:


> Snow, what’s that?????


Lol, check out Buffalo, NY...7-8 feet...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Did they get hit again?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Did they get hit again?


No, it's the storm they had several weeks ago.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Buffalo only has two seasons, winter and July 4th.


----------

